# Wrestling Males



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

So I woke up this morning, and I thnk two of my imis were 'wrestling' I meant Anoroch had Xenakai pinned up against the glass and they were both opening their mouths like they were shedding? So I sprayed them so that Anoroch would get off lol but is that a problem? I have the four imitators in a thirty gallon and it's the first time I have seen any type of aggressive behavior. 

And I know for a fact that these are both males, have seen both calling. So should I separate them or will they be fine? 

Also my frogs have recently layed their fourth clutch of eggs, and so far the last three have all died. I know they were fertile, they had little 'eggpoles' but then they would get flipped over and die. Is there anything I'm doing wrong, and should I get my hopes about these last three eggs?

Thanks Jess


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow where is everyone? :shock:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have this with my Imitator Intermedius... the smaller male always loses. As long as the losing frog doesnt seem stressed the rest of the time and is not losing weight you should be fine. Although keep an eye on them at it can sometimes get out of hand. This behavior is well known... but I never recall anyone saying their mouths were open during the wrestling.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well both frogs seem fine, no one is getting skinny (but they are kinda fat so maybe that would be a good thing :lol: )

Thanks for the response

I just think it was shedding time? For three frogs? At the same time? :shock:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

As for the fighting... its pretty normal... as for all look like their shedding at once... no clue... coincidence maybe?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well everyone's been getting along so that's good thanks for the responses, and they are all at a good weight though still


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont think the fighting and shedding are linked other than coincidence.

I can tell you that when all 6 of my cobalts were juvies growing up, it was quite common for me to see 3 or more shedding at the same time.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well thats cool, thanks

And whats wierd, all of my frogs are the same size, I mean I don't have a littler one or a bigger one and my fattest frog is a male :shock: (Have seen him calling his fat head off lol :lol: )


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

*NEWB ALERT*

Frogs Shed?


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

^yep, usually in the morning you'll see your frogs eating their skin and with their mouths open like they're gasping for air. Though it looks freaky, it's normal.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Wow I had no idea . . .seriously


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

It freaked me out the first I saw Okyrah doing it, I thought she was choking and I needed to give her the Heimlich luckily I didn't do that


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Ha :lol:


----------

